# new furling line on Old Seafurl



## sojourn28004 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all,

My name is Greg and I am sailing on an old herreshoff bounty in Perth Western Australia. We have a problem with the 3250 furler (not a version 2), the furling line has finally given up the ghost and we cannot work out how to remove the old line. The articles on the forums talk about a hole underneath the bottom of the drum where the line would feed through and be knotted. However no amount of staring at the bottom of the drum has indicated the presence of such a hole. The line seems to terminate inside the drum itself, which is most inconvenient as I am sure hood would not have intended to have to take the whole furler apart to replace the curling line. 

Any suggestions would be most greatfully received.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

This is the exploded diagram of the 3250. It looks pretty strait forward, but not on the bottom.

I you know how to splice I would recommend a length of 3/16 amsteel spliced onto a larger junk line where you hold it so you can get extra wraps on the drum. If not, then stick with 3/8 anything smaller can be hard to grab.


----------

